# iBooks on your Kindle? Now Possible with DRM Removal



## cherrywu (Mar 8, 2012)

*Are you looking forward to read Apple's iBOOKS on you Kindle?*
Yes,* Apple's Fairplay iBOOKS DRM* can be cracked now,thst is what make the readers excited. We can read iBOOKS on Kindle, PC or any other device, without Apple DRM limitation. Search more information about *How to Read iBOOKS On kindle /PC *anytime in this guide *http://www.epubor.com/read-ibooks-on-kindle.html* WOW!


----------

